# MBGFC "Blue Marlana"



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's the link.

http://bluewaterfishing.blogspot.com/


----------



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

nice report and pics Dave. Glad to hear you guys made it back safe and had a good trip.


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the report, Dave. Looks like I am fishing both ladies tournaments this year. Look forward to see you all out there!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Dave! We had a good time this weekend and look forward to more in the future!


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Once again had awesome trip!! Didnt catch the big girl but I talked to her lastnight and she's gonna meet us for the Ladies tourney!! Dave forgot to mention the 30lb SQUID we snagged!!!!!


----------

